# Martin Service Manuals



## chrispo86 (Nov 9, 2009)

I was wondering where I can get my hands on a service manual for some of the Martin Mac fixtures? It's more of a "i'm curious" kind of thing as opposed to a "let me open this thing up", so there's no urgent need. I just shot Martin an email asking about this, but figured I'd ask here while I await a response.

Just to clarify a tad, I'm not looking for the user manual, but rather a service manual (I assume such a thing exists for technicians and such). Googling it, I saw a post on blue-room.org.uk saying that these manuals are all readily available from Martin's website, but you need a username/password to get access to them, which the poster said you can get by asking the service department for one. Is there anywhere more readily accessible?

Thanks as always!


----------



## abbyt (Nov 9, 2009)

The service manuals are indeed protected by username and password. Usually, Martin issues these to dealers and service technicians. I'm not certain whether or not they allow non-certified-service providers / dealers to have access...but it certainly could not hurt to try.

-Abby
Certified Martin service tech and dealer, among many other hats I wear...


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 9, 2009)

Chris, if you find it please let me know how to get it. I think that would be interesting too.


----------



## chrispo86 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just FYI, I got my response from Martin. They sent me a simple little form (Company, Name, Phone, Username, Password, Are You a Dealer?) and asked me to return it and they would set me up with an account. Send it to [email protected]


----------

